# Vaginal Heaviness/Swelling feeling



## rosebud_1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi

Sorry for tmi.

I'm currently 6wks pg and for the last few days have been feeling a heaviness in the vaginal internal area, feels like swelling, but no pain and slight heaviness in the bowel area.  Have had a couple of days bleed red-pink a week ago and on off brown spotting.

Had a scan on Tuesday this week which showed two sacs. One with heartbeat and one without.  The dr said it could still be too early to detect a heartbeat or that the bleeding meant we had lost a twin.

Just wondered if you knew what the heaviness might be and whether it was usual so early on.

Many thanks.


Rosebud


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You could be feeling this heaviness because your uterus is larger than normal for 6 weeks, as you have 2 sacs inside.  Quite often at 6 weeks, as they said, you can have difficulty seeing anything in the sac, so it's not necessarily bad news, have they given you a date to be scanned again?  If so, they may see something then as you will be a little bit further on,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## rosebud_1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Dear Emilycaitlin

Thank you so much for your advice and reassurance.  I really appreciate it and feel so much better.  

Congratulations also on your pregnancy.  Wishing you lots of luck and     for a peaceful 8 months ahead.

I do have a scan booked for next Tuesday so that they can check for the heartbeat.  I've also been given different dates for the gestation.  The clinic calculate as 4 weeks on test date, which will be 6 weeks and 6 days on Tuesday.  The obstretrician calculates from the date of ET which will be 6 weeks 2 days on Tuesday.  

Will definitely let you know outcome on Tuesday.

Take care

Rosebud
x


----------



## rosebud_1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Dear Emilycaitlin

Sorry for delay in response.  Still spotting, but scan went well on Tuesday.  Although second sac is smaller, there was a a heartbeat, so we have twins on board.  

Thank you for your advice and hope everything is well with you.

Take care

Rosebud
x


----------

